# Now THIS is a BMW Fanatic!



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

tim330i said:


> *Car-lover buried under one-ton granite carving ... of a BMW*
> 
> [imgl='200"]228911[/imgl]Some cemetery bosses reel in horror at the mere thought of a teddy bear in their graveyard. They consider cuddly toys and trinkets tacky and inappropriate in a sombre setting.
> 
> ...


Wow!! :yikes: May he rest in peace with his BMW close by.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Pfff... Only in America. :tsk:

mw


----------



## Bk650 (Aug 12, 2009)

MatWiz said:


> Pfff... Only in America. :tsk:
> 
> mw


not in america...... london


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Bk650 said:


> not in america...... london


Oh rly??? :stickpoke

:rofl:

mw


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

i like it, i think it is funny.


----------

